# Piston para subir y bajar un lapiz touch para pantallas tactiles



## belpmx2 (Abr 1, 2014)

Tengo una idea muy sencilla.

1. Utilizar un motor eléctrico para hacer girar algunos engranes.
2. Usar un concepto parecido a un pistón de auto, o sea que sube y baja cada cierto tiempo de forma repetitiva.
3. En lugar de un pistón se usara un lápiz touch para realizar acciones repetitivas sobre tabletas, celulares y otros dispositivos con pantallas táctiles.
4. Un pequeño circuito eléctrico que pueda definir el periodo en el que estara subiendo y bajando el lapiz.

Quisiera desarrollar este proyecto y que sirva de utilidad a la comunidad. No soy un experto en electrónica ni en mecánica pero pongo mi tiempo para dar el seguimiento y ponerlo en ejecución.

De momento me gustaría que fuera 110/220 volts (para que cualquiera pueda usarlo)
Materiales simples y baratos ( de igual forma para que sea realizable)

Anexo un pequeño diagrama que explica a grandes rasgos lo que quisiera.

Estoy abierto a escuchar todas sus propuestas y espero que las tengan.

Saludos y muchas Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Abr 1, 2014)

Me parece un poco/bastante/muy/totalmente absurdo. Lo digo sin ánimo de herir, eso es lo que a mi me parece.
Una complicación tremenda totalmente innecesaria.

En los tiempos de windows 3.11 había una grabadora de macros en el propio sistema para hacer acciones repetitivas, como nunca la usé y después no me ha hecho falta no se si eso existe hoy en día pero apostaría a que si. Para android tampoco me ha hecho falta pero también apostaría a que existe.

En todo caso como el 99% de los tablets tienen usb host y admiten el uso de un ratón basta con pinchar uno, mover el puntero a donde quieras y poner un 555 y un 4017 (nótese el sarcasmo) en el botón para hacer clicks hasta el fin de los tiempos

En segundo caso se pone un arduino a simular un teclado y/o ratón para hacer funciones repetitivas según pasen cosas en el mundo real por sensores del tipo que sea

En tercer caso, casi que mejor se programa una aplicación android que haga lo que tenga que hacer cuando detecte algo del mundo real, ya sea directamente o leido de una placa de interface tipo pic, arduino etc.


La complicación del "dedo biónico" yo no la veo justificada; muchísima complicación mecánica para poco efecto o uso, aunque lo mejor de tener una opinión es que se puede cambiar.


----------



## belpmx2 (Abr 1, 2014)

Hola Scooter, agradezco tu punto de vista ya habia contemplado el escenario que planteas y me gustaria agregar unas ideas a la tuya.

Lo que dices es muy correcto, existen programas para windows (al menos los que he probado) y windows esta diseñado para tener una coordenada para hacer el click y es muy sencillo.

Sistemas operativos android e IOs (por mencionar algunos) estan diseñados para no tener un mouse y teclado fisico (se los puedes adapatar) y su diseño esta pensando en solo tener "un" dispositivo.

Android & IOs se rigen diferente, rapidamente explicado "no puedes" tener aplicaciones o servicios en segundo plano Y TENER la certeza de el administrador de tareas no lo cerrara. Originalmente estos dispositivos estan diseñados para tener pocos recursos y estan optimizados para esto.

Realizando una investigación de aplicaciones no pude encontrar alguna que realice secuencias de clicks repetitivos o en secuencias para sistemas Android o IOs.

Soy Ing. Software y conozco de estos temas y créeme que no es nada fácil ni en complejidad ni en tiempo realizar una aplicación que haga esto. Igual te invito a que leas mas de la estructura de como las aplicaciones móviles funcionan y si gustas te puedo proporcionar material para que leas.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Abr 1, 2014)

"Adaptar" es una palabra muy gruesa, el ratón se conecta y funciona exáctamente igual que en windows, si en windows no "adapto" el ratón en android tampoco.
Si no tiene USB host se puede usar un ratón bluetooth, exáctamente igual que en windows.
Tengo un ratón y un teclado bluetooth y los uso a diario en mi teléfono.
He probado con un arduino leonardo y funciona como teclado y ratón en el USB host exactamente igual que lo hace en un PC

De IOS ni idea, en android si se puede tener aplicaciones en segundo plano, incluso en primer plano se pueden tener varias ventanas abiertas a la vez: http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=778838

No soy informático así que el conocimiento de como funciona un SO moderno es bastante superficial, me quedé en el entendimiento de los 8 bits. Todo lo que te diga a nivel de software probablemente no sea del  todo exacto. 

Lo que si que veo es una complicación inecesaria el dedo biónico. Con un arduino pones el cursor donde quieras y haces click.Como el ratón mueve coordenadas relativas la solución es moverlo "un millon" de unidades arriba y a la izquierda y así garantizas que está en la esquina superior izquierda, luego lo mueves 100 y 100 por decir algo y ahí haces click. La pega es que evidentemente no sabes lo que hay debajo del puntero, como tampoco sabes lo que hay debajo del dedo biónico.
Con un arduino podrías por ejemplo rellenar una tabla haciendo un bucle "tab"+"valor" con valores capturados en el mundo real, presiones, temperaturas... lo malo es lo mismo, si alguien cerró la aplicación...

Si eres informático haz una aplicación que se comunique por bluetooth con una placa de adquisición de datos y que tabule los resultados a tu gusto. Todo este galimatías solo tiene sentido para usar aplicaciones de terceros que no puedes modificar.


----------



## belpmx2 (Abr 1, 2014)

Entiendo claramente tus puntos y son correctos para un sistema operativo mas convencional.

En android, yo soy la aplicacion "A" y android me crea un usuario llamado "A" yo aplicación A no puedo acceder a la aplicación "B". Si yo quisiera hacer una aplicacion que controle otras aplicaciones es muy complicado. La aplicación dominante es la que esta en primer plano, una vez que esta aplicación pasa a back ground solo una intefaz humamana o externa la puede volver a traer al frente.

En ejemplo
Aplicacion A: Controla movimientos en la pantalla
Aplicacion B: Una calculadora

Aplicación A: Creo comandos para abrir la calculadora y realizar una suma(esta en primer plano)
Aplicación B: Se abre la calculadora (esta en primer plano)
Aplicación A: (esta en segundo plano) 
Aplicación A : No puede operar la calculadora puesto que calculadora esta en primer plano.

Simplemente Android no te lo permite por su misma arquitectura de diseño.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 1, 2014)

Pues si no se puede será que no se puede.

Lo que no entiendo es el fin de esto, a mi se me han ocurrido solo dos usos:
El de la "maldad" (no pienso nada bueno). Simular la presencia de un operador porque de vez en cuando pasa páginas, hace zomm, y trastea algo. Así mientras los jefes piensan que  estás vigilando echas una siestecita.
Otra introducir datos en una aplicación de terceros; rellenar una hoja de cálculo o algo así.

No se me ocurre nada mas. 

En ambas situaciones un arduino haciendo de teclado y ratón o puede hacer sin ningún problema, mucho mejor que el dedo mecánico porque para acercarse a esa funcionalidad habría que hacer un robot con al menos tres grados de libertad o dos y medio y sería mucho mas complejo de programar.

En cualquier caso lo mejor sería hacer la aplicación desde cero para que se comunique con la placa de adquisición de datos por bluetooth, wifi, usb o como sea y que de allí guarde los datos, el método ratón-teclado sería útil solo para aplicaciones de terceros.

Nota: El método de la maldad me arrepentí de no haberlo hecho el año pasado. Hice un curso on-line en el que solo te certificaban si cumplías cierto número de horas de presencia "frente al PC", yo cumplí el temario pero tardé demasiado poco y el contador paraba si tu no estabas "haciendo algo" así que podía haber puesto a mi arduino a "hacer de mi" moneando con el cursor, seleccionando y deseleccionando opciones etc. Me hubieran dado el título.





belpmx2 dijo:


> Entiendo claramente tus puntos y son correctos para un sistema operativo mas convencional.


Eso será todo por software, de eso ni idea de si se puede o no, juraría que si tramposeando, al final en el fondo hay un linux y casi seguro que se puede trampear otra cosa es que sea una tarea ingente meter mano tan profundamente o que yo lo sepa hacer. Yo ni lo se hacer ni me interesa saberlo.

Con un arduino es el arduino el que hace de ratón, no el tablet ni android ni iOS, ese arduino se conecta al ordenador que quieras sin depender de su SO. Si el arduino dice que 100 a la derecha lo dice el arduino, no lo dice el androide, el androide solo dice "si señor" porque no sabe quien le habla, solo sabe que alguien movió el ratón 100 a la derecha. Android ya hace caso a los ratones si o si sin que tengas que hacerle nada, al menos a partir de la versión 4.
Es el arduino el que dice "un millón arriba" y luego 100 abajo, no es el tablet. El tablet solo obedece.


----------



## belpmx2 (Abr 1, 2014)

Gracias Scooter ya voy entendiendo tu punto de lo que te refieres, me puse a investigar un poco de lo que es arduino. Para enriquecer la platica te invito a que busques esto: Raspberry Pi es un concepto quizas parecido al arduino no afirmo nada pues aun no me empapo mucho.

Cambiando de tema creo que estas tomando mi propuesta inicial muy alta, me refiero a mas de lo que estaba planeando. El piston lo unico que hara es subir y bajar una corta distancia (menos de un centimetro) para moverse en base al eje de x y el de y se debe de mover y colocar el telefono hasta la posición deseada.

Como ejemplo (nada util) tengo una aplicación que tiene un botón que cuenta cuantas veces lo he presionado y quisiera presionarlo 1,000,000 de veces.

1. Abro la aplicacion.
2. Muevo el telefono que quede abajo del piston
3. El píston oprime 1,000,000 veces el boton.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 1, 2014)

y para que alguien quisiera presionar 1,000,000 de veces un boton, yo tampoco entiendo la utilidad practica a este "dedo bionico".



por cierto lo que buscas se puede hacer con una maquinita de tatuar 







en la punta pones el materia que detecte el touch. la rueda excentrica donde va la viela es un simple boton de ropa. busca como se hacen en youtube


----------



## analogico (Abr 1, 2014)

esto me recuerda a




piston y motor

puedes sacar algo parecido de una lectora de cd grabador 


tienen 2 motores  con engranajes, ejes, todo solo es recortar

el que mueve la bandeja y el que mueve el laser
los 2 hacen el movimiento linea


----------



## papirrin (Abr 1, 2014)




----------



## belpmx2 (Abr 1, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> y para que alguien quisiera presionar 1,000,000 de veces un boton, yo tampoco entiendo la utilidad practica a este "dedo bionico".



Era un ejemplo sin mucho sentido, una aplicación real (aun inútil) existen juegos para mobiles y tabletas que si después de algún cierto tiempo no detectan actividad humana el juego se cierra y pueden robarte, atacarte, espiarte o depende de la temática del juego lo que pueda pasar si te despegas 30 minutos. Un dedo bionico te ayudaría a hacer mas grande tu adicción... Me iré a comer pero no quiero dejar mi juego desprotegido... dejo mi dedo bionico al mando mientras me voy a comer .


----------



## ByAxel (Abr 1, 2014)

Será para esto 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kHkMaWZFePI#t=1


----------



## belpmx2 (Abr 1, 2014)

ByAxel, es un concepto parecido pero mucho mas simple no se trata de que el debo bionico juegue por ti... sólo que este tocando la pantalla 

Saludos


----------



## papirrin (Abr 1, 2014)

yo no paso ni los tres a mi si me sirve

Otra manera es modificando un relay


----------



## Scooter (Abr 1, 2014)

También tengo dos raspberrypi pero un rPI no simula un ratón que yo sepa. El arduino si que hace de ratón para el rPI, hice un frikiproyecto para usar un teclado de oric atmos en un rPI
La solución  mecánica solo tiene desventajas; desgaste, vibración, consumo, tamaño... No tiene ninguna ventaja.
Para apretar un millón de veces pones el ratón en su sitio y con un 555 pulsas todos los millones que quieras.


----------



## LordMiguel12 (Abr 1, 2014)

Si solo quieres movimiento vertical y lineal, utiliza un soleoide que levante al stylus completo, es mas sencillo.


----------

